# Hooray lwc found us a donor today



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone we are over the moon today   lwc phoned to tell me all bloods are normal and they have a donor for us!!!!!! hes perfect, matches us really well I couldnt have found a better donor myself lol, thanks lwc.
  We are all ready to go ahead with injections etc... wc-26th of this month. I phoned every1 within half hour of knowing to let them know our news, as u can tell me and my dp are very very excited. 
hope everyone else is ok we all have good news ahead.
                                                      kelzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

WOO HOO Kelz!!!

Very very happy for you both!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

yay kelz - that is wonderful news!  congrats!


----------



## LAYDEE6 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Kelz!

Congrats to you both! How exciting! Good Luck with it all


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Kelz,    congratulations on the donor - sounds a great match for you both!

Keep us updated Love S x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Great news, glad that you've got something happening at last!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations to you both!

That's such exciting news!

Good Luck and keep us posted.....

Lorna
x


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hey congrats kelz,  

we are also celebrating as have been found a donor too, just waiting for rest of bloods results now and they will match me with an egg recip'. hope we can get started soon.

whisks x


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations Kelz! 

Really exciting news, bet you can't wait to get started now.

Congrats to you whisks too, I'm sure it won't take long to match you with a recip. Are you both going to the same LWC?

Keep us all posted on how you get on x


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Another step closer. xx


----------



## Frinn (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Kelz,

Sorry, I haven't logged onto FF for ages, but just wanted to say that's fantastic news and so exciting!! I wish you all the luck in the world with your first cycle!

Frinn xx


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi battenberry

no i think me and kelz are at diff clinics i am going to darlington and i assume kelz is going to one of their clinics in wales. also the clinic phoned me yesterday to say i cant use that donor after all (gutted) but they are going to match me asap. oh well i suppose everything happens for a reason and maybe i will get an even better match    and i  cant stary my treatment until they have found a recip for my eggs so i dont think there will be any delay i hope (but i do keep willing my phone to ring with good news)


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi whisks,
There I was typing a reply on Friday when there was a power cut so I couldn't finish it! What a shame about your donor, but you're right, I'm sure the next donor will be just as good, if not better   How long did you wait to be matched with a donor out of interest?  Hope it all goes well for you and that phone rings soon! Good luck with it all, B x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

this happened to us too; we couldn't use the donor lwc originally offered us and were very disappointed when they didn't have anything as close (the original donor matched for physical characteristics, occupation and he was jewish). however, the donor we chose in the end gave us the two children we have now and of course we wouldn't change them for the world. so don't worry, even if they come back with someone who doesn't match as well, whatever donor you use, you'll end up with children you wouldn't change. good luck


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks guys for your support

i agree it doesn't really matter that much if the donor is a perfect match or not. you know how it is though when you get all excited when they offer you a donor then its taken away from you again but i know it will all work out. i'm gonna phone them tomorrow to check on the progress of finding me a new donor and also find out if they have found a recip for my eggs yet.

battenberry, 
it didn't take very long to find the donor. we had our first consultation in feb so only a couple of months.

xx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah, we were so disappointed at the time that we couldn't have the jewish lawyer, i know exactly how it feels


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

we would have quite liked a jewish donor .. but we didnt get offered one.  which was fine in the end!

ax


----------

